# The Terrier Personality



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

A lot of people talk about the terrier personality like it is something that everybody understands and agrees upon. I'm not sure that I do. I usually hear it equated with things like bossy, stubborn and independent. I even find myself agreeing that my dog is very "terrier-like" and it seems to be true but it's hard to define why....

So what do you guys think...what is the terrier personality? Give me the good, the bad and the ugly...is it a useful descriptor or not?


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

I have a TFT, and even though small he does carry the "terrier" traits. One big thing with him is the chase. Sometimes I can say "stop" and he leaves it, other times whatever he's going after better move outta the way....lol.

They are independent and a bit stubborn though. Like if you want them to do something even though they know it it's like "nope. Not right now. K. Thanks". I get a kick out of it though because I think I'm like Terrier, so it doesn't bother me. All I can do is laugh. The bossy part I'm not too sure about because mine isn't bossy. Maybe I lucked out with that.

Terriers are a trip though. I think it is all that makes them why people love them so. I guess they're a bit of a challenge, and if you like that they're perfect. Although all breeds people love for the many different reasons that they are.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd say the "Terrier Attitude" describes a dog that is:

stubborn
independent
HIGH prey drive
HIGH energy
tenacious
drivey
goofy

to sum it up, holy terrors! LOL But I love them!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

So far these sound about right. I love terrors, er terriers too. I think the goofiness usually does it in for me. They are like a good campy film sometimes. They are so serious about what they do and they don't even realize how hilarious they are. I mean that stubborness, sometimes you just have to sit back and laugh b/c it's either that or cry. Like when you call your dog from the end of the bed to come for a snuggle and he pretends not to hear you, even almost purposefully looking away. The minute you stop and lay your head down on the pillow he army crawls over and licks your face. It's like he's saying "I do it because I want to and not because you tell me to." Even obedience class can only do so much.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A few words that come to mind when I think terrier:

tenacious
fearless
energetic
energetic
energetic
did I say energetic? LOL


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a 5 and a half month old Australian Terrier. One thing about Aussies is that they are supposed to be the easiest of terriers to train and they are eager to please. I have never had a terrier before but if I think I get it now. A few things he likes to do are chase/attack/eat large bugs, chase anything that moves, not really listen to me unless there is food involved, eat toilet paper and anything resembling paper or tissues, run around the house in circles and jump on stuff. He is def high energy although he sleeps a lot too. I just think terriers are the cutest funniest dogs. Oh and he is not scared of anything..


----------



## sbcvulcan (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had three terrier mixes of the shaggy sort and all of them liked to toss their head around as they talked back to me. Also a bit stubborn! Very focused on me, good attention span.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

One other thing I like about the terrier personality is the independent nature. He can amuse himself for hours while I chill on the couch. He will run around tossing his toys in the air and then catching them and attacking him. Don't get me wrong I play with my dog but he can play on his own as well. My brother who has a daschund was amazed and said his dog will never entertain itself. He said she always brings her toys to him to throw but will not play on her own. I think that is definitely a terrier trait to be so independent.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL @ lovemygreys

I agreed with everything you said, but did you mention energetic  LMAO!

I know typically they are stubborn but mine isn't. 

He's generally:
-fearless (which is odd because he's such a baby, he just doesn't find much of anything to be a "threat")

-one track minded - once he gets his mind set on something, it's almost impossible to get him focused on something else

-(as OC said) definite high prey drive, which rings into the above the "one track mind", it's just in their blood to chase things

Goofy is another good one  ROFL!


----------



## Schnauzers Rule! (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm...terrier personality? Here is part of the mini schnauzer code: 

If I like it, it's mine.
If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
If I can take it from you, it's mine.
If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
If I'm chewing something up, all the pieces are mine.
If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Schnauzers Rule! said:


> Hmmm...terrier personality? Here is part of the mini schnauzer code:
> 
> If I like it, it's mine.
> If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
> ...


That is TOO funny. Our old dog was a mini schnauzer mix and she lived by that code. Max is like that too. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

Lab type personality vs terrier type personality:

-Lab: lives to please owner. Terrier: is the center of the universe

-Lab: when called, comes to owner wagging his tail. Terrier: when called, pretends not to hear owner, waits to see if owner really means it, and only comes if he feels like it or if owner has something worth coming for.

-Lab: loves everybody, goal in life is to spread doggy joy. Terrier: likes a select number of people, usually only one, and only after they've proven themselves worthy.

-Lab: can be taught to do anything with treats, praise, and a loving pat on the head. Terrier: will pay attention for about 2 minutes before becoming bored and looking for something more interesting to do

-Lab: will lay happily at your feet all day, happy just to be near you. Terrier: will let you have 30 minutes of peace and quiet before demanding a walk or shoving a toy in your face.

This is a broad generalization, but this is how i see the two types!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 2 Terriers in my life now. They are the most rambunctious duo. Ready to go at a moments notice. constant attention. runningroundbarkingthiercrazyheadsoff. Like someone else says, They are a 4 legged version of me...I live my life vicariously through them. 


There isnt a moments peace...but ill have enough of that when I am dead


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Schnauzers Rule! said:


> Hmmm...terrier personality? Here is part of the mini schnauzer code:
> 
> If I like it, it's mine.
> If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
> ...


LOL...I've read the same things about greyhounds! - 

Greyhound Rules

1. If I want it, it's mine.

2. If I can chew it, it's mine.

3. If I find in it the litter box, it's mine.

4. If I can carry it to my bed, it's mine.

5. If I race you to the couch and win, it's mine.

6. If it's on the kitchen counter, it's mine.

7. If I'm running in the yard, it's mine.

8. If I see a squirrel, it's mine.

9. If you want to borrow the van, remember, it's mine.

10. If the racetrack wants me back, tell them I'm yours!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm AnnMarie, I am guessing you are lab person? LOL.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

ozzy , hate to burst your bubble, but Doxies are terrier through and through. The word Dachshund means Badger dog. They were bred to hunt badgers in the earth just like all the other small breed terriers. The wire coated Doxie came about by crossing in the Dandie Dinmont Terrier. 

Schnauzer's Rule, you got that one right. Funny post!!!!!

One of the things I tell people that it is much easier to live with a dumb dog than a smart dog. I think terriers are much like children which have higher than normal intelligence. The ones who disrupt class because they are bored with what is being taught. 

A sense of humor is a huge requirement to happily live with terriers. I have had many different breeds of purebred dogs and mutts. But I think if you click with a terrier, it will far be the best relationship you can ever have with a dog. But if you do not click with the breed, then it will be a disaster. 

People are quite surprised with my terriers. They are relatively calm. A lot of that can relate to breeding as well as training. They were bred to hunt, but when they are not hunting, they need to be sleeping at your feet or in a bed just like any other dog. No, I am not a mad woman. Yes I have terriers who I have to go looking for in the house, because they are snoozing somewhere. But boy do they come to life, when they know we are at a Earthdog trial or going hunting. Most people just assume they are a hyper breed and feed into that behavior. If you are calm and firm with disciple, they will not be cyko dogs when adults. Getting plenty of exercise is so important. And having a job, whether it is hunting, agility, flyball, weight pulling, etc, etc. Nothing like a team of terriers to pull you on your crosscounty skis to take the piss and vinegar out of them. LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

HahaHaHahhaa piss and vinegar...perfectly said. the sweet loving times are extra special too. You never know when its coming but it happens. Like a surprise every day!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> HahaHaHahhaa piss and vinegar...perfectly said. the sweet loving times are extra special too. You never know when its coming but it happens. Like a surprise every day!


LOL that is how my husband described our dogs, full of piss and vinegar. I usually say nope just piss. 

It seems that most Terriers have at least some of the traits in common. I do find them to be very tenacious and fearless. Even the small ones are just big dogs trapped in little bodies. Usually bonds or energy and a high prey drive to boot. 

I do find that the way they are described fits other breeds as well. Like the Belgian and Dutch Shepherds. Prey drive, energy, drivey, tenacity, even though they work well with their handlers, with a lot of training, they still seem to work for THEMSELVES because they enjoy it, not to please someone else. They get a rush and a reward out of it all on their own. At sometimes they can be a little on the stubborn side, when that drive takes over or if they are just flat out bored, they need a lot of mental stimulation and I think many Terriers also need this, they were meant to work, work, go, go. They are also very smart so such repetitive stuff because redundant and boring, they just learn so quick. 

Terriers get worked up and have a lot of drive over something they want, some breeds even whine and scream depending on what it is they see and want to get to. I find that the shepherds do the same, they can make such an ungodly noise when they really wanna go. 

I love willing workers, something that I appreciate is a good working dog who has fun at it. They like what they do, all natural and you only need to refine and control them. Terriers are great, I think many are a little too much and too smart for the average owner. They get them and can't handle them and frankly don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Terriers can be a tough first dog because as mentioned they are really smart and independent and as such try to be dominant. I am using NILIF to try to make sure my little guy doesn't get the best of me, but sometimes I swear he can see right through me and knows that it's just some sort of training tool or game...


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> ozzy , hate to burst your bubble, but Doxies are terrier through and through. The word Dachshund means Badger dog. They were bred to hunt badgers in the earth just like all the other small breed terriers. The wire coated Doxie came about by crossing in the Dandie Dinmont Terrier.


Oh I know the doxie is very terrier like  I have seen my brother's dog in action and in many aspects they are very similar. I was only referring to my dog playing on his own. My brother's dog will not play with her toys on her own but my terrier does. I don't know if that is common in doxies or just happens to be his.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Might just be his doxie. I use to have 5 of them and they did play with toys on there own.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> Hmm AnnMarie, I am guessing you are lab person? LOL.


actually I have a min pin lol! I'm used to dealing with the lab-type dogs or herding breed dogs so i wanted a small dog to cuddle that wouldn't shed much and i heard min pins were like having a court jester around. i DIDN'T know they were SO high energy and how bossy they are lol ! But I wouldn't change it for the world. you just have to have a sense of humor


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I recently adopted a cairn terrier. I always had dogs but this breed is new to me. The thing I notice immediately about him is that although he is the smallest dog I have owned and the smallest in our present dog pack of three he thinks he is a BIG dog. He barks at all the big dogs in the neighborhood, like he thinks he can actually take them on.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Just another dog


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep...they do think they can take them on. It is funny in obedience class with Puddles. She acts all big and bad until another dog gets right in her face, It goes from growwlll bark bark to...cowering, whining, tail wagging face licking. 

Its like me when I go to a zoo and see all the cute animals. I shreak and shrill and go gaga over them......Pudds is the same.. except she LOOOVES people and other dogs.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had mostly hunting dogs, though I no longer hunt. 

Most of them have devoted a lifetime to trying to catch a squirrel. Yet the only dog in my life that's ever caught and killed a healthy, adult squirrel was my daughter's mini schnauzer, Zeke.

It was a red squirrel, at that. They are MUCH quicker than grey squirrels.

I wasn't necessarily happy about it, but I was impressed.

That little dog will cheerfully and fearlessly take on a 70-pound Plott hound. I'm not even sure if he's afraid of vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Schnauzers Rule! (Oct 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> I've had mostly hunting dogs, though I no longer hunt.
> 
> Most of them have devoted a lifetime to trying to catch a squirrel. Yet the only dog in my life that's ever caught and killed a healthy, adult squirrel was my daughter's mini schnauzer, Zeke.
> 
> ...


!!! Squirrels??? Did somebody say SQUIRRELS!!! ??? 

(boy could I post a picture if I had the savvy.... LOL) Schnauzers love 'em. That is one unfortunate draw back of the terrier personality unless, of course, a squirrel or some other hapless creature breaks into your house. I know I (with 3 schnauzers) am perfectly protected from a renegade squirrel break in. Tell your daughter I am impressed; mine have yet to catch a squirrel, and I have a squirrel feeder on my porch.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I have certainly yet to meet a terrier mix that didn't have a vendetta against squirrels. My parents dog, Trina, is a schnauzer mix and she used to live to chase squirrels. The only time she came close to getting one though I think she was so surprised she forgot to clamp down and it got away. Thank goodness for that, we get enough "presents" from the cat.


----------



## Schnauzers Rule! (Oct 10, 2007)

Ahh, "vendeta", that is the perfect word to describe it. Stupid me, I was thinking in german vs. italian, should have been thinking (looking here hard at Mr. Chaos, and giving him the stretch of the doubt) of Vito instead of Adolf....  You guys know my terriers better than I do, I've been just trying to survive living with them!!!


----------

